# Need Scraper Information - Sandvik Coromant 620-20



## jjtgrinder (Oct 8, 2015)

I have purchased a Sandvik scraper 620-20 with some inserts.
My questions are: 
Can I use various width inserts on the handle?
The inserts that came with it are 30mm wide, can I get some that are narrow for smaller work areas?
What source for replacement inserts?
Can I resharpen these with an appropriate setup?

Thank You, JJTG


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, Sandvik makes three different widths of blades or inserts that can be used with the handle.  A source for replacement blades is someone that handles Sandvik carbide or tool holders products.  Also Richard King has a few blades for sale.  Drapa may sell them, too.

Ken


----------



## sidecar580 (Oct 8, 2015)

YES....they can be resharpened 
JOHN


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, you can certainly get narrower blades.
I've used the Sandvick. Note: that the Sandvicks are flat.
Some experience rebuilders might advise you that they must be ground to match the Dapra profile.
Others claim that the square shape of the Sandvicks is preferable for specific methods of scraping.
I really don't want to get involved in this controversy, as I am merely a novice. 
Regardless, it is a fascinating controversy to watch and consider. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 8, 2015)

you can make your own sharpener like i did...
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shop-made-diamond-tool-sharpener.34775/


----------



## jjtgrinder (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank You all for the help.


----------

